# Suns '09-10 schedule released



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We open with the Clippers and play Golden St, 2 nights later. After dealing with Warrior fans elsewhere about Amare trade, I really hope we destroy them all 4 games. 

Complete schedule list is here

25 National TV games; 10 times on ESPN, 1 ABC, 7 on TNT and 7 on NBA TV

link


> The Phoenix Suns today announced the club’s regular season schedule for its 42nd NBA season. The team kicks off its 41-game home slate in 2009-10 with an explosive offensive matchup, hosting the Golden State Warriors on Oct. 30 at 7 p.m. at US Airways Center.
> 
> The Suns open the 2009-10 campaign on the road two nights earlier on Oct. 28 against the L.A. Clippers in the professional debut of the 2009 NBA Draft’s No. 1 overall pick, Blake Griffin. It marks the fourth consecutive season Phoenix will play its season opener away from home. The two clubs then meet for the first time in Phoenix on Christmas Day, as the Suns host a marquee holiday tilt for the second-straight season and play on Dec. 25 for the third consecutive campaign overall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That's one hell of a tough road trip to start off the season. Miami, Boston Orlando and the newly revamped Wizards and Philly? The home to face the Hornets and back on the road against the lakers? Good Grief.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Wow.. 25 has to be a lot more than any team that didn't make the playoffs and quite a few more than a lot of ones who did I bet.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

any idea how many games will be on NBA league pass?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Usually all the games are on league pass minus the national black out ones.


----------

